# Substrate Question



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

Just wanted to request for one more guidance...I'm going to sprinkle this substrate (Red Sea Reef Base - http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19639) above the 'half inch sand layer' (which is inturn above an inch of normal black gravel (about 3 to 5 mm gravel size) - Just wanted to know if there is any way to make sure that the larger gravel stays at the bottom forever and this subtrate remains as the top layer - Kindly guide me a little...

Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Kush


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi nagukush,

I don't think so, eventually the smaller particles (sand) will sink between the pieces of gravel. Planting, fish, snails, and gravity all contribute to the mixing. Maybe others have some ideas.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

some people who do multiple layers usually separate the layers with wire mesh. i've seen this method a lot mainly in the ADA setups. however, if you do use a mesh separator, you run the risk of the plant roots growing in/through the mesh openings, which will make rescaping a nightmare. because when you pull up the plants, you pull up the mesh and make a mess of things.


----------

